
Creating a Magical Videobooth for a Wedding - luu
https://www.jamesporter.me/2019/08/30/wedding-videobooth.html
======
maaaats
I really like how the lines wiggle a bit, makes it seem so much more alive. Is
it because the drawing algorithm is unstable, or is it an intentional
addition?

I love the hacker spirit shown and the detailed writeup of the process.

I know of a couple renting out photo boots for weddings, this could actually
be a product sold. What they do for consistent lighting is that the booth is
big enough to have walls and ceiling, giving them full control.

~~~
tprynn
The animation effect seems to be adapted from the Yellowtail project which
they cite as inspiration.

Original:
[http://flong.com/projects/yellowtail/](http://flong.com/projects/yellowtail/)
JS Port:
[https://github.com/n1ckfg/yellowtails](https://github.com/n1ckfg/yellowtails)
Demo:
[https://n1ckfg.github.io/yellowtails/p5js/](https://n1ckfg.github.io/yellowtails/p5js/)

------
brianzelip
So DOPE!

It's a glitch project, see the code here [https://glitch.com/edit/#!/jemily-
wedding-photobooth](https://glitch.com/edit/#!/jemily-wedding-photobooth)

------
priansh
This is really awesome!

I can see a really huge impact for this in allowing those who are less abled
to create art. It's hard to express yourself when you physically can't but
technology like this can make it possible to create art in many different
forms!

~~~
bpicolo
You may be interested in
[https://www.tiltbrush.com](https://www.tiltbrush.com)

~~~
saint_abroad
Also, check out g.co/justaline

------
appleflaxen
1) this is awesome

2) the bulbs are big, and the cords are clumsy. solution: get three high-lumen
LED flashlights for $10. If color is necessary to distinguish identity, cover
with a filter.

~~~
StavrosK
If the light is too bright, it'll blow out and you won't see color. You
probably need only need small LEDs, but the object needs to be large so it can
easily be tracked, so bulbs.

~~~
wyldfire
The color filter could have a diffuser on there, that'd probably be effective.

~~~
StavrosK
Yes, if it were large enough... Say, bulb-sized.

------
sp332
I have autoplay turned off, so I didn't realize until the bottom that all the
images are videos! They just looked like this:
[https://imgur.com/a/qcpsRqu](https://imgur.com/a/qcpsRqu)

------
kingbirdy
Seems like a good potential use for Playstation Move controllers [0], they
have RBG lights on the end, and buttons that could be programmed for toggling
on/off and changing color. The brightness may be a bit of an issue (they're
significantly dimmer than a lightbulb), but would also potentially remove the
need for some of the lightbulb related hacks.

[0]: [https://www.amazon.com/PlayStation-Move-Motion-
Controllers-P...](https://www.amazon.com/PlayStation-Move-Motion-Controllers-
Pack-4/dp/B07B4BFC6S)

------
notmarkus
Reminds me of a little Sam Saccone project from 2014...

[https://github.com/samccone/light-paint](https://github.com/samccone/light-
paint)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lrWmQsVXog](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lrWmQsVXog)

------
roland35
I love this project and it is inspirational! I wonder if mapping the output
from a Microsoft Kinect system would be another option? The range isn't as
flexible as this solution but there may be some other cool ways to tie in the
hand/gesture tracking.

------
SingAlong
I love this.

The part where socks are used to dim the bulbs brightness is funny and nice
way to move forward.

I’ve been looking for project ideas to showcase during wedding. It seems like
a really large friendly audience to demo games and other fun experiences. This
project is inspiring.

------
enjoyyourlife
Reminds me of
[https://github.com/akshaybahadur21/QuickDraw](https://github.com/akshaybahadur21/QuickDraw)

------
52-6F-62
Nice work! I can imagine this was a big hit

------
kuu
Wow, really nice job! It's quite cool!

------
joshdance
This is super cool. Thanks for taking the time to explain it!

